# Best Spark Plugs for GTI MKV



## vislegis7 (Sep 21, 2008)

What are the best spark plugs for 2006 GTI MKV? Do you know where I can get them?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bkr7eix
the only place that actually knew what to get when i brought them part numbers was big wheel in kent.


----------



## 5N4K3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

I use NKG, i think number 7's
They run great, i've never had a problem and the engine feels much smoother than before


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Best Spark Plugs for GTI MKV (vislegis7)*

From the FAQ, above: NGK BKR7EIX Iridiums


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Best Spark Plugs for GTI MKV (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_From the FAQ, above: NGK BKR7EIX Iridiums 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

